# Finding rental term



## Rotmysocks (Jul 24, 2015)

Hi all, I have been trying to find year round rental properties in Portugal and I'm having difficulty determining the rent cost. The sites don't seem to indicate wether the advertised rent is monthly or weekly. Any help would be appreciated.


----------

